# Τα αιλουροειδή



## nickel (Aug 29, 2008)

Οικογένεια Αιλουροειδή (Felidae)
|
Υποοικογένεια Felinae
— Γένος
*Felis*

—— Chinese Mountain Cat (
_Felis bieti_
) | κινέζικη αγριόγατα των βουνών
—— Domestic Cat (
_Felis catus_
) | κατοικίδια γάτα
—— Jungle Cat (
_Felis chaus_
) | αγριόγατα της ζούγκλας
—— Pallas's Cat (
_Felis manul_
) | αγριόγατα μανούλ
—— Sand Cat (
_Felis margarita_
) | αγριόγατα της άμμου
—— Black-footed Cat (
_Felis nigripes_
) | μαυροπόδαρη αγριόγατα
—— Wild Cat (
_Felis silvestris_
) | (ευρωπαϊκή ή κοινή) αγριόγατα
— Γένος
*Prionailurus*

—— Leopard Cat (
_Prionailurus bengalensis_
) | αγριόγατα της Βεγγάλης
—— Iriomote Cat (
_Prionailurus iriomotensis_
) | αγριόγατα του Ιριομότε
—— Flat-headed Cat (
_Prionailurus planiceps_
) | πλατυκέφαλη αγριόγατα
—— Rusty-spotted Cat (
_Prionailurus rubiginosus_
) | ερυθρόστικτη αγριόγατα
—— Fishing Cat (
_Prionailurus viverrinus_
) | αλιευτική αγριόγατα
— Γένος
*Puma*

—— Cougar (
_Puma concolor_
) | αμερικανικό πούμα, κούγκαρ, λιοντάρι των βουνών
—— Jaguarundi (
_Puma yagouaroundi_
) | ιαγουαρόντι
— Γένος
*Acinonyx*

—— Cheetah (
_Acinonyx jubatus_
) | γατόπαρδος, τσίτα
— Γένος
*Lynx*

—— Canadian Lynx (
_Lynx canadensis_
) | καναδικός λύγκας
—— Eurasian Lynx (
_Lynx lynx_
) | (ευρασιατικός ή κοινός) λύγκας
—— Iberian Lynx (
_Lynx pardinus_
) | ισπανικός λύγκας
—— Bobcat (
_Lynx rufus_
) | ερυθρός λύγκας
— Γένος
*Leopardus*

—— Pantanal Cat (
_Leopardus braccatus_
) | αγριόγατα του Παντανάλ
—— Colocolo (
_Leopardus colocolo_
) | αγριόγατα κολοκόλο*
—— Geoffroy's Cat (
_Leopardus geoffroyi_
) | αγριόγατα του Geoffroy
—— Kodkod (
_Leopardus guigna_
) | κοντκόντ
—— Andean Mountain Cat (
_Leopardus jacobitus_
) | αγριόγατα των Άνδεων
—— Pampas Cat (
_Leopardus pajeros_
) | αγριόγατα της πάμπας
—— Ocelot (
_Leopardus pardalis_
) | οσελότος
—— Oncilla (
_Leopardus tigrinus_
) | τιγρογαλή
—— Margay (
_Leopardus wiedii_
) | μαργκάι
— Γένος
*Leptailurus*

—— Serval (
_Leptailurus serval_
) | σερβάλ, λεπταίλουρος
— Γένος
*Caracal*

—— Caracal (
_Caracal caracal_
) | καρακάλ
— Γένος
*Profelis*

—— African Golden Cat (
_Profelis aurata_
) | αφρικανική χρυσότριχη αγριόγατα
— Γένος
*Catopuma*

—— Bay Cat (
_Catopuma badia_
) | ερυθροκάστανη αγριόγατα
—— Asian Golden Cat (
_Catopuma temminckii_
) | ασιατική χρυσότριχη αγριόγατα
— Γένος
*Pardofelis*

—— Marbled Cat (
_Pardofelis marmorata_
) | στικτή αγριόγατα («μαρμαροειδής»)
Υποοικογένεια Pantherinae
— Γένος
*Neofelis*

—— Clouded Leopard (
_Neofelis nebulosa_
) | νεφελώδης λεοπάρδαλη 
—— Bornean Clouded Leopard (
_Neofelis diardi_
) | νεφελώδης λεοπάρδαλη της Βόρνεο
— Γένος
*Panthera*

—— Lion (
_Panthera leo_
) | λιοντάρι
—— Jaguar (
_Panthera onca_
) | ιαγουάρος, τζάγκουαρ
—— Leopard (
_Panthera pardus_
) | λεοπάρδαλη, πάνθηρας**
—— Tiger (
_Panthera tigris_
) | τίγρη(ς)
— Γένος
*Uncia*

—— Snow Leopard (
_Uncia uncia_
) | λεοπάρδαλη των χιονιών
* Από την αγριόγατα κολοκόλο πήρε το όνομά του ο Κολοκόλο, ο θρυλικός αρχηγός της φυλής των Μαπούτσε!
** Πάνθηρας είναι η λεοπάρδαλη στην Αφρική και την Ασία, το πούμα της Βόρειας Αμερικής, ο ιαγουάρος στην Κεντρική και τη Νότια Αμερική. Ο μαύρος πάνθηρας είναι ένα από τα προηγούμενα όταν είναι μαύρο — και ο ροζ πάνθηρας είναι… διαμάντι.

Πηγές:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felidae
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panther
Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Πάπυρος
http://www.ailouros.gr/Γάτα/Αιλουροειδή/Συγγενείς/tabid/174/Default.aspx
http://www.exeldim.bravehost.com/exelixi/thilastika/katagwgi_ailouroeidi_b.htm

Και το κλασικό λίμερικ:

There once was a lady from Niger
Who smiled as she rode on a tiger
They came back from the ride
With the lady inside
And the smile on the face of the tiger.


----------



## sopherina (Aug 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> There once was a lady from Niger
> Who smiled as she rode on a tiger
> They came back from the ride
> With the lady inside
> And the smile on the face of the tiger.


ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ/ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΙΚΤΕΣ/ ΠΑΙΚΤΡΙΕΣ ΤΡΙΒΙΑΛ:
Δεν υπάρχουν τίγρεις στην Αφρική!!!
Ευχαριστούμε, Νίκελ!


----------



## Elena (Aug 29, 2008)

sopherina said:


> ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ/ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΙΚΤΕΣ/ ΠΑΙΚΤΡΙΕΣ ΤΡΙΒΙΑΛ:
> Δεν υπάρχουν τίγρεις στην Αφρική!!!
> Ευχαριστούμε, Νίκελ!



Yπάρχουν, υπάρχουν (πλέον). Τις έφεραν βόλτα από την Κίνα. :)


----------



## sopherina (Aug 29, 2008)

Σωστά! Κι απ' ό,τι διαβάζω έχουν κι ονοματεπώνυμο! Τι άλλο θα δουν τα μάτια μας! Αριθμό μητρώου ΙΚΑ έχουνε;;;


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2008)

Μου θύμισες με πόση έκπληξη είχα διαβάσει ότι υπάρχουν καμήλες στην Αυστραλία. Ε λοιπόν οι καμηλίδες ξεκίνησαν από το βόρεια Αμερική. Κατέβηκαν στο νότο και γίνανε λάμα (όχι του Θιβέτ — λλάμα) και, από τον Βερίγγειο, βρέθηκαν σε Ασία και Αφρική. Πάντως στην Αυστραλία πήγαν «φυτευτές», όπως το τιγράκι στη νότια Αφρική.


----------

